# mounting hoya?



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

i have a hoya longifolia that i want to plug into a corkbark background in a terrarium. My question is, if i sit it there, will it root? or do i have to start it in the substrate


----------



## naidahl (Jul 13, 2005)

I haven't used longifolia before but I have used 3-4 other species of Hoya on backgrounds and all have rooted pretty quickly with no problem, just dont let it dry out or dont let it get soggy either


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

what kinda background did u use tho? mine is just straight corkbark, no gs/cocofiber or moss


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

It should root to that just fine. Use some stainless steel pins or mounting wire cut and bended into little u shaped pins. Its roots rather quickly.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You can also rehydrate some long fibered sphagnum moss (the kind you buy in the little brick in the garden center at Lowes or Walmart) and use that. Just rehydrate it, wring it out really well (so that its not sopping wet) and then wrap that around the bottom most node on the cutting. Then you can pin that whole part somewhere or stick it behind a branch or in a hole in the background. The cutting should take off after that.


----------

